# شرح دورة pmp فيديو باللغة العربية مجانا



## محمد محمود الطموح (27 يناير 2012)

شرح دورة pmp فيديو باللغة العربية مجانا
على رابطين الرابطين بيكملوا بعض
http://www.aldarayn.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171


http://www.aldarayn.net/forum/showthread.php?t=518


----------



## ataa sheko (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المحجوب توتي (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المساعده
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

ألف شكر اخوي


----------



## shobra (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة pmp*

luvtm ;jf hg],vm fhguvfn


----------



## shobra (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*pmp*

مطلوب كتب للدورةبالعربى


----------



## diaa_500 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تفتح ,,,,, File not found
أرجو مشاركة الروابط الصحيحة للدورة
وشكرا


----------



## gamalredwing (25 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن هل هذا ل 4th edition او 5th edition


----------



## مهندس126 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل امل اعادة رفعها 
واشكر لك مقدما رفعها


----------

